# IR Illuminators with thermal?



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Does an IR device help thermal scopes?
If so, how does it help?

Can’t find anything on a google search. 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

Thermal is not helped at all with any illumination of any kind. It works day and night.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Jigger jarvie AKA gut shot how could you miss to with that fancy $4000 gun, Time to go old school back to the red light lol


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

At least you got video of your missing so you always have that to look back at lol


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Carpy Bill! How “dare” you call me out, (jumbospeak)!

I did miss, it happens, but at least I got the shot off, remember the Polak’s field in da early am? 
On to better times, got this Sheila last night, but, I goofed my settings on da ole Xsight, and got no video, only proof of kill via cell pic.








And I don’t got no $4K guns......yet!


Sent from my finger 
Guess which one


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

U just don't want the wife to see that, lol good luck 


jiggerjarvi said:


> Carpy Bill! How “dare” you call me out, (jumbospeak)!
> 
> I did miss, it happens, but at least I got the shot off, remember the Polak’s field in da early am?
> On to better times, got this Sheila last night, but, I goofed my settings on da ole Xsight, and got no video, only proof of kill via cell pic.
> ...


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

Congrats Jigger!! Looks like a nice little lady! We made 5 or 6 sets a week ago and could not get them to come. Found fresh tracks as we were walking in and with the warm sun, expected them to be out and about....no such luck! 

How do you like the Xsight?? thinking about spending the $$ for one but have not pulled the trigger yet!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

hunter19301 said:


> Congrats Jigger!! Looks like a nice little lady! We made 5 or 6 sets a week ago and could not get them to come. Found fresh tracks as we were walking in and with the warm sun, expected them to be out and about....no such luck!
> 
> How do you like the Xsight?? thinking about spending the $$ for one but have not pulled the trigger yet!


 Ask jigger jarvie how good it works on the batteries aint charged lol, Nothing but darkness


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Easy Carpy, your 2nd hand info is sketchy at best!


Sent from my finger 
Guess which one


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

hunter19301 said:


> Congrats Jigger!! Looks like a nice little lady! We made 5 or 6 sets a week ago and could not get them to come. Found fresh tracks as we were walking in and with the warm sun, expected them to be out and about....no such luck!
> 
> How do you like the Xsight?? thinking about spending the $$ for one but have not pulled the trigger yet!


For us it seemed to be the nasty weather was a bit better than the bluebird skies, but we did call the area quite a bit, so that speaks volumes. 

The Xsight is great, but, like the ballbuster above says, you need to make sure it’s ready when you are. 

My power issue wasn’t dead batteries, more the way I powered up, and off, and looking deeper online I’m lucky I didn’t scramble it’s brains. 

I will again post up kill shots from the Xsight II, just a matter of when. 

PS. No yote was missed by me/scope not being ready, unlike the shotgunner I know!


Sent from my finger 
Guess which one


----------

